
Deep Red: The Beginning of the End of a Familiar Open Source Business Model? - bassamtabbara
https://blog.upbound.io/from-red-and-blue-has-the-as-a-service-model-won/
======
Jedi72
I do wonder how the announcement went down. Can you imagine, you work for Red
Hat developing open-source, then one day find out you've been sold to IBM??
funny when it doesn't haooen to you I guess, hahaha.

~~~
ggm
In the sale of a corporate entity to another corporate entity there are always
lots of sets of competing (false?) binary opposites: the vested, and un-
vested. the contracted, and the uncontracted. The knowledge workers and the
cleaners.

You should not assume there is a single binary choice feeling here. I could
imagine a contract cleaner in Red Hat facilities checking out how well IBM pay
cleaners, and deciding they prefer IBM, or go to another job. A vested
knowledge worker, who is looking at both realizing their vesting state _and_
acquiring a huge tax bill might have more than one view.

A new hire, who dreams of working in IBM Zurich might rub their hands with
glee.

"it depends"

